# Smoke Generator for Athearn Big Boy and Challenger



## bonez (Feb 2, 2014)

I just purchased an Athearn Genesis Big Boy and Challenger. Both use either Seuthe #9 or #10 smoke generators. I know voltage ranges are 8-14 for the #9 and 10-16 for the #10.

What is recommended for a Digitrax 8-amp command station based layout?

Thanks.


----------



## bonez (Feb 2, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm betting one thing that you haven't considered is that if you hook them up to track pick up is that the power to the rails on a DCC system is constant, about 15V AC square wave, that will burn out a smoke unit in nothing flat!
The command station is not your problem, the 8 amp will do fine and dandy.
The hook-up is going to be your problem, you will need a DCC decoder to just run the smoke unit as the normal function outputs on the engine decoder will not handle the amperage, also the outputs are either on or off with no variable, you need variable for a good smoke effect. You can use a small simple motor decoder to do it but you will need to be able to cut power to either decoder to be able to properly program each decoder, it's called piggybacking the decoders, super easy with the right parts.
Give a shout if you need the parts as I sell them all.


----------

